

KDE, open-source and a student's journey as a programmer - jasim
http://blog.c42.in/memories-of-confkdein

======
jensnockert
I just wanted to comment, since I have similar experiences (thanks Readmill,
thanks Claus), and I think it is a great way to get students started. You
don't go from lessons to real problems, face-to-face communication with
awesome people get you involved with real problems.

Vishesh Handa, you're a hero. (And people who do similar things)

